# Hi all



## Grouf (May 3, 2010)

My name is Jeff and I'm from Northern VA outside of DC.

I've been lurking for awhile and thought I'd say hi... You all do some outstanding work here...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you here!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Grouf!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome, Jeff. Since you've got the lurking part out of the way already, we'll be expecting lots of posts and lots and lots of pics!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ahhh lurking. One of my favorite things to do. I must have been a vulture in a past life. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Grouf. There's no turning back now... :jol:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome home...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Grouf!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum ......now you went and done it!!!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

